# Wireless Connection



## Fiberoptic (Sep 24, 2007)

Is the HR20 already wireless or do I need to connect a wireless adapter to the box. If so, what type of models should I look at?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

You need to get a wireless bridge or wireless game adapter that has a ethernet connection not USB.

I am using a Linksys wireless game adapter (WGA54G) on one of mine and do not have any problems with it.


----------



## edmo (Sep 23, 2007)

you need one like this:
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=2661940536B02

available online and in most all stores


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Fiberoptic said:


> Is the HR20 already wireless or do I need to connect a wireless adapter to the box. If so, what type of models should I look at?


You can use a linksys wireless router and flash it with third party software. Much cheaper than a wireless gaming adapter, and you can by the wireless router at Wal-Mart. I am marginally computer savvy and I was able to make it work, and it works very well. I have been using this for a Slingbox and the HR20 and it performs tremendously.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

paulsown said:


> You can use a linksys wireless router and flash it with third party software. Much cheaper than a wireless gaming adapter, and you can by the wireless router at Wal-Mart. I am marginally computer savvy and I was able to make it work, and it works very well. I have been using this for a Slingbox and the HR20 and it performs tremendously.


WRT54G is model you want to look for. In most stors around $49.99.

Here is a list of supported routers that can be loaded with dd-wrt:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Check out the step-by-step instructions here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327


----------



## sbmiami (Oct 24, 2007)

I bought the linksys game adapter, connected it, but I am having a few issues.

I can connect to the network, but I am unable to connect to the interet. What am I doing wrong? Do I need to get a VIIV router?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

sbmiami said:


> I bought the linksys game adapter, connected it, but I am having a few issues.
> 
> I can connect to the network, but I am unable to connect to the interet. What am I doing wrong? Do I need to get a VIIV router?


You may have to run a setup on it from a PC and then move it to the final location. Did it come with a setup CD, quick start guide or anything?


----------



## sbmiami (Oct 24, 2007)

I ran the setup and configured the game adapter - still not work. Do I need to do something within the advanced setup on the box? Is it important to have a VIIV router?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sbmiami said:


> I ran the setup and configured the game adapter - still not work. Do I need to do something within the advanced setup on the box? Is it important to have a VIIV router?


No, nothing to do in the advanced setup...
No, you don't need a ViiV router


----------



## Blackz06 (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it possible to get DOD, via wireless broadband (using a bridge) without owning a PC?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Blackz06 said:


> Is it possible to get DOD, via wireless broadband (using a bridge) without owning a PC?


Yes, you just need a broadband internet connection.

So as long as you have a PC to setup the wireless bridge to work with your router you are good to go.


----------



## Blackz06 (Mar 6, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes, you just need a broadband internet connection.
> 
> So as long as you have a PC to setup the wireless bridge to work with your router you are good to go.


Damn I need to borrow a PC. Will anybody want to help a fellow D* brother out. :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Blackz06 said:


> Is it possible to get DOD, via wireless broadband (using a bridge) without owning a PC?


Yes, but you will need a computer to set up the bridge. It doesn't have to be a PC, a Mac will do fine. My Buffalo bridges (see my sig) are configured using a browser.


----------



## Blackz06 (Mar 6, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Yes, but you will need a computer to set up the bridge. It doesn't have to be a PC, a Mac will do fine. My Buffalo bridges (see my sig) are configured using a browser.


I don't even own a mac. Any other suggestions?


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Plug it in make sure the bridge reads "In" on the digital screen. Then make sure both the little lights by the digital screen light up. Then try to connect and if that fails flip the little switch on the game adapter in the front and try again.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

sbmiami said:


> I ran the setup and configured the game adapter - still not work. Do I need to do something within the advanced setup on the box? Is it important to have a VIIV router?


Try plugging a laptop into the same wireless adapter and see if it can "see" the internet>


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Blackz06 said:


> I don't even own a mac. Any other suggestions?


Are you saying you have a broadband connection to your home but no computer? If I may ask, why?


----------



## Blackz06 (Mar 6, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Are you saying you have a broadband connection to your home but no computer? If I may ask, why?


Well, I use it for my PS3, which I use a lot for gaming as well have Linux loaded on it which I use for web browsing.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Will the wireless gaming adapter work just as well with a wireless access point (connected to a wired ethernet router) as with a wireless router? I had my house pretty well wired but recently added a WAP when my wife got a laptop a few months ago.

Is there a noticeable difference in speed/performance with wireless vs. wired? I need to expand my network one way or the other - we just got X-BOX Live, and now with DoD coming out I want to connect at least 2, if not all 4 of my HR20's. Our PC's and the WAP have my router just about maxed out so I need to get some new networking hardware whichever way I go - either another wired ethernet router or the gaming adapters and maybe another WAP. I can easily run CAT-5 to all but one location (some have the cable run already, just need wall jacks), so that's really not an issue, although it's a bit of work if all other things were equal.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

jeff125va said:


> Will the wireless gaming adapter work just as well with a wireless access point (connected to a wired ethernet router) as with a wireless router? I had my house pretty well wired but recently added a WAP when my wife got a laptop a few months ago.
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference in speed/performance with wireless vs. wired? I need to expand my network one way or the other - we just got X-BOX Live, and now with DoD coming out I want to connect at least 2, if not all 4 of my HR20's. Our PC's and the WAP have my router just about maxed out so I need to get some new networking hardware whichever way I go - either another wired ethernet router or the gaming adapters and maybe another WAP. I can easily run CAT-5 to all but one location (some have the cable run already, just need wall jacks), so that's really not an issue, although it's a bit of work if all other things were equal.


If you go the wireless route, get a PRE-N device since it can handle HD/Gaming up to 270mbps. Plus the range is 4-12X higher than G.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

jtn said:


> If you go the wireless route, get a PRE-N device since it can handle HD/Gaming up to 270mbps. Plus the range is 4-12X higher than G.


Thanks, but I ended up sticking with the wired solution. Picked up a linksys 5-port switch. I'll just need to run one cable across the unfinished area in my basement from my central panel to my home theater rack. Two of my HR20's and a jack that runs to the other room where my XBOX 360 is located are right there.


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tonedeaf said:


> WRT54G is model you want to look for. In most stors around $49.99.
> 
> Here is a list of supported routers that can be loaded with dd-wrt:
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices


Will this work with a Qwest DSL Wireless Modem/Router? Not sure what the Model number is as I am work but, it's the latest and greatest from Qwest (my phone company).


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

johnd55 said:


> Will this work with a Qwest DSL Wireless Modem/Router? Not sure what the Model number is as I am work but, it's the latest and greatest from Qwest (my phone company).


Anybody?


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

The dd-wrt software is a hack to turn a basic wireless router into a wireless bridge. You will not want to or be able to use it on your Quest Modem. Your best bet is to run a cat 5 cable from the DVR to your quest router.

If that isn't an option then the next best thing would be to pick up one of these bridges or the router mentioned in your quote and connect wirelessly to you Quest modem.

The hard wired solution is the most fool proof.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

johnd55 said:


> Will this work with a Qwest DSL Wireless Modem/Router? Not sure what the Model number is as I am work but, it's the latest and greatest from Qwest (my phone company).


I have the Qwest DSL Modem/Router (Actiontec brand, I believe) and it works great. You just need to get a wireless gateway / adapter like people have discussed and it shouldn't be an issue. Good luck.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

My Hr20 is networked using a Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP Wireless-Ethernet Converter(because of the additional ports) but it seems slow when it downloads VOD. when I initially setup the converter I noticed on the settings page that it stated it was set to 802.11 B mode. I tried to change(force) it in the settings to 802.11G and then I lost the connection. It is communicating with a Linksys WRT54G router. Do get a faster download should I have stuck with like-branded items? Or is the slow speed on DTV side? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

You need to get your setup on "G", not B - B is likely to limit your downloads to 2-4Mbps.

I have the WRT54GS and Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP in "G" mode.
Check your router settings...._basic rate_ and _transmission rate_ in the _Advanced Wireless Settings_ menu.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

For some reason when I set it to G it stops working on my network. What option should I set it to-Ad-Hoc or whats the other one-Infrastructure (i think)? Im away from it at the moment so I am trying to remember the screen from many unsuccesful attempts. Also is there something I should set in my router settings-port forwarding or such?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

grafixfreak said:


> For some reason when I set it to G it stops working on my network. What option should I set it to-Ad-Hoc or whats the other one-Infrastructure (i think)? Im away from it at the moment so I am trying to remember the screen from many unsuccesful attempts. Also is there something I should set in my router settings-port forwarding or such?


I'm assuming you have nothing else on your network.
First -
I'd check the settings I listed below (basic rate and transmission rate) on the _router_. Then power off the router, and switch the adapter's wireless mode to _Auto_. Power router back up.

Infratstructure is the correct setting for the _adapter_


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

I have nothing other than some PCs but not always on. I will recheck my settings for the adapter and see what I can do. Thanks for everyones help.
p.s. does anyone have any screenshots for the settings for the Buffalo ethernet converter? Just thought Id ask.
Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads/

The user manual has the settings.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks. I am actually reviewing them now. Ill have to see what my actual settings are and make the necessary adjustments. Hopefully i can get it to download shows a little faster on my non-cable tv subscriber Comcast internet (sometimes I think screw with the speeds for us non-cable tv customers--just my paranoia?)


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I have the same setup: re - no cableTV Comast HSI.

I'm paranoid as well, but they did just do some work in my area to make it somewhat better during peak hours (after I was calling them nonstop).


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

After I downgraded my HSI, I would lose my network. I could unplug the cable from the router to a computer and my connection would be fine. I would have to setup the router again. Never had this problem when I was a tv subscriber. Is this a coincidence? Or is my router not working properly?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

The two (TV subscription/router problem) are unrelated. It would seem to be a router setting (DHCP?)


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

MikeR said:


> The two (TV subscription/router problem) are unrelated. It would seem to be a router setting (DHCP?)


Routers are designed for DHCP. It shouldn't be an issue despite the brand.


----------



## cane99 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have my hr20-700 connected to my 2wire gateway via a buffalo gaming ethernet adapter. It shows that I am connected to my network and the internet on my receiver. I went into my routers config screen and saw that the receiver was inactive so I ran the connection test and after that the receiver came up as active again in my network. Is this normal or should I always be connected? I still haven't gained access to DOD...I just installed the receiver yesterday and hopefully I will get this working soon. Thanks in advance


----------



## KellyTucci (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought a Ruckus Adapter and connected it to my DVR. It wouldn't recognize my network, so I used advanced setup and manually typed in the info. A screen comes up showing that the IP, DNS, Subnet, etc are ok and it is connected to the network, but it tries to connect to the internet and times out. It never even asks me for the password for my network. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The password is used with the adapter, not the DVR. You need to set it up by connecting it to your computer (the instructions which came with it should tell how).


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have Qwest and a 2-Wire 2100 modem. I use an Linksys WRT54G hooked by eithernet into the 2-Wire. I then have a Apple Airport Express configured (WDS) wireless to the Linksys for my HR21.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106508&highlight=apple+airport+express

It ain't necessarily pretty, but it works.


----------



## rogelah (Feb 12, 2004)

I have an older home network. A Linksys BEFW11S4, 4 port wireless router. I have a Macbook Air and want to take advantage of D* VOD. 

I bought a TRENDnet TEW-430APB and set it up as an AP client but the HR20 won't connect.

I use WEP 128 bit encryption and an unique SSID.

The TRENDnet asks for an authentication option (Open System, Sharing, WPA-PSK, etc.) I chose Sharing and don't remember if I have tried Open System. The Linksys does not support WPA et.al.

I have 3 PCs plugged into 3 of the router ports.

I would like to upgrade my home network to the latest modes (current Linksys only does 802.11b).

I would appreciate recommendations for replacing the wireless 4 port router and the wireless access client.

I would like to take advantage of the latest technologies where available.


----------



## Ben_jd (Aug 21, 2006)

I've searched and cannot find and answer to this. Are there plans to have the next HD DVR have built-in wireless? Seems like a great next step, as I'm growing weary of running Cat-5 through my house. My new printer/scanner has built-in wireless and I cannot believe more devices don't utilize this functionality.


----------



## martyp (Jul 11, 2007)

Ben_jd said:


> I've searched and cannot find and answer to this. Are there plans to have the next HD DVR have built-in wireless? Seems like a great next step, as I'm growing weary of running Cat-5 through my house. My new printer/scanner has built-in wireless and I cannot believe more devices don't utilize this functionality.


We can only hope. I wanted to get DOD but did not want to run a cable from downstairs upstairs to the bedroom. We use wireless a lot in our home.

But I was able to get a belkin router $30 to go into bridge mode and talk to my bufflo router so its all good now .

I did not have to use the same ssid but did use the same login

I think the trick was to add the mac address of each unit in the other


----------

